# Branson Vacation



## jmdickie (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi all
Planning our first trip to Branson. We are from Vancouver Canada and are really looking forward to this trip south! I have read through a lot of the Branson related threads and have learned a fair bit. However, alot of the threads are old and so thought if anyone was having a late sleepless night and felt like providing up to date info it would be greatly appreciated. We are staying at Palace View ( I know that there have been some not so great reviews) We purchase a getaway through II for very reasonable. 
Would love to know the top 5 shows and where to buy tickets. 
Best restaurants and any other tips would be great. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 1, 2012)

We have been to Branson several times and most of the shows are really good.  If you are an Andy Williams fan you might want to catch one of his shows since we don't how much longer he is going to be around for since he was diagnosed with cancer.   He has a diffferent special guest coming in and doing his show once a week during the regular season and I think he is doing the Christmas Shows.  Others we have enjoyed are Shoji, SIX, Dixie Stampede, Yokoff's Dinner Show and so many more. I'm sure others will suggest other shows there are so many.

You can get discount tickets at the     http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/     You just go in purchase what you want to see take the voucher to theater and book your seat and time.


----------



## jmdickie (Sep 1, 2012)

Is it necessary to buy tickets before you get there if traveling mid Sept?


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 1, 2012)

My experience is "no".  Maybe others have a different opinion.

George


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 2, 2012)

Sept. is slow enough season that you won't have problems getting tickets to most shows. Maybe Soji Tabuchi in advance (haven't looked in a long time) but all the others should be easy enough to find good seats.

What's a good show or a bad show will depend upon your taste. We really enjoyed Yakov and Yakov's Dinner Adventure. The Showboat Branson Belle is another dinner show we enjoy. SIX has a great reputation as an outstanding show. There are several preformers at Silver Dollar City and we like to get the Show Lovers Pass so we don't have to stand in line. The Sheppard of the Hills has what's reported as a nice play in an outdoor theater in the evening. Jim Stafford puts on a good show. Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. 

We've always been rather disappointed in the local restaurants. We've found the chains to typically be safer bets. Dana's Bar-B-Que is one of the exceptions and many have said the restaurant at the College of the Ozarks is excellent. There are several chain restaurants that are decent down on Branson Landing. I overheard a couple of workers that work at Old Chicago talking. One had a towel from home and said he was bringing his own towel because the owner was behind on his bills. If he was cutting corners on linen I sure don't want to find out the hard way where else he's cutting corners.


----------



## BigRedOne (Sep 4, 2012)

Bass Pro Shop has the White River Fish House.  It is a floating restaurant at Branson Landing and it is really good and is moderately priced.

Don’t forget to visit downtown Branson (the old part); unique shops and an old fashion dime store.  Most of the attractions are not in the town of Branson but adjacent to it in Taney and Stone Counties.  Silver Dollar City has become somewhat overpriced but is still a great value.  Have fun, you will enjoy the area.


----------



## jmdickie (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is another link for Branson.  You can find lots of reviews on here.

http://www.1branson.com/forum/


----------



## youcanfly (Sep 10, 2012)

We visited Branson back in May. I wanted to see The Shepherd of the Hills play because of it's historical connection to the area. Harold Bell Wright wrote the book around 1900. We also visited a reserve/park called Dogwood Canyon. It was so worth the drive we went twice during our week stay. I provided the link so you can see what all was offered. We really enjoyed the Tram. http://www.dogwoodcanyon.org/Page/Tram-Tours.html


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 10, 2012)

youcanfly said:


> We visited Branson back in May. I wanted to see The Shepherd of the Hills play because of it's historical connection to the area. Harold Bell Wright wrote the book around 1900. We also visited a reserve/park called Dogwood Canyon. It was so worth the drive we went twice during our week stay. I provided the link so you can see what all was offered. We really enjoyed the Tram. http://www.dogwoodcanyon.org/Page/Tram-Tours.html


 
I've mentioned Dogwood several times on TUG.  We love it also.  I would say it's probably the most scenic and beautiful area in the Ozarks.  You can walk, ride bikes, or tram.  (Thanks for reminding me, I always forget about the tram).  It's a little expensive, but I can't think of anything else I'd rather see in that area.


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on Dogwood.  Somehow I never caught onto it when you mentioned it before, Ace. We are going in November for Veteran's Week and if the weather is nice, we will give the tram tour a try.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 10, 2012)

puppymommo said:


> Thanks for the tip on Dogwood.  Somehow I never caught onto it when you mentioned it before, Ace. We are going in November for Veteran's Week and if the weather is nice, we will give the tram tour a try.


 
If you're staying in the Branson area, you could do Dogwood and then also eat at the College of the Ozarks on the way.


----------



## jmdickie (Sep 17, 2012)

So thankful for TUG. Six, Dogwood Canyon, Bransons landing, College of the Ozarks done in our first 3 days. Only have one more day left for a show  What should we see????


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd recommend Dixie Stampede.  Or since the weather is supposed to be decent, the Branson Bell showboat wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 18, 2012)

You might also consider the Showboat Branson Bell or Yakov's Dinner Adventure. Both provide a very nice meal and great entertainment. We really thought Yakov's Dinner Adventure was a great show with a very good meal.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yokoff's Dinner Adventure is good and a better deal.  You can get 2 for 1 tickets for this one.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hophop4 said:


> Yokoff's Dinner Adventure is good and a better deal.  You can get 2 for 1 tickets for this one.


 
Where do you get the 2 for 1 deal?  I'm going to have to see if I can get a local area discount and check that show out.  You all are making me curious.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a link to the site for 2 for 1 Branson Tickets:

http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/list.html

You have to buy the tickets there in the store.  They will give you vouchers and you take them to the theater and reserve your date and seats.

We have used them several times.  No Tours to go to.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 19, 2012)

Unfortunately just saw your post today. I own at Wyndham Meadows and spend a couple weeks a year in Branson and never  have enough time.

Several of the resorts offer a sampler on Sunday or Monay night where some 15-20  performers  do their thing, pass out discount tickets and helps narrow down choices.

Not sure on 2/1 tickets unless one does a time share  sales pitch.

Both Yokoff  and  BB are great but totally different. I guess I would go with Yokoff   as there is only one with limited engagements. There are river boat  cruises in NO, Nashville, etc. If you do BB do the Capitan Upgrade.  Great  meal and preferred seating worth  extra cost.

If you do Yokoff  you will find your self saying" and you never thought of it that way"!


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 19, 2012)

Most of the outlets that offer discount tickets make you go to T/S or TravelClub Tours but this Branson 2 for 1 tickets that I posted the link to does not require a tour.  Like I said we have used them several times.  They do not carry all or some of the most popular shows but we use them to purchase additional shows to fill in time.  It's a good deal.


----------



## dixie (Sep 29, 2012)

Keeping the advice coming please. We will be there next week. Where is the best place to buy silver dollar city tickets? anyone have 2 they want to sell? Would love more info on Dogwood canyon too.

Thanks!


----------



## Valleykat (Oct 1, 2012)

Heading to Branson myself on Friday and will be looking for updates to this thread.  Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## Valleykat (Oct 1, 2012)

Heading to Branson myself on Friday and will be looking for updates to this thread.  Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## DianneL (Oct 4, 2012)

*2 for 1 deals on tickets*

We are going to be in Branson in early December to see some of the Christmas shows.  I don't know if this is a very busy time there or if the crowd is down because of cold weather and holidays.  So Branson experts, do you feel we would be safe in waiting until we got there and got the 2 for 1 deal on shows or should we purchase in advance.  We are interested in seeing some of the popular shows (i.e. Yakov's Dinner Adventure and Shoji Tabuchi) so my feeling is that we should get those tickets in advance.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dixie (Oct 6, 2012)

*Here now! Questions?*

Keep the suggestions coming.
Have any of you eaten at The college of the Ozarks? Prices etc?
Any place to buy last minute show tickets? like in new York?
Best shows that you reccommend at the 2 for 1 place?

thanks for any info!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 8, 2012)

The restaurant at the College of the Ozarks is quite good.  If I remember correctly, the entrees ran $15 - $30.   Enjoy.


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 8, 2012)

DianneL said:


> We are going to be in Branson in early December to see some of the Christmas shows.  I don't know if this is a very busy time there or if the crowd is down because of cold weather and holidays.  So Branson experts, do you feel we would be safe in waiting until we got there and got the 2 for 1 deal on shows or should we purchase in advance.  We are interested in seeing some of the popular shows (i.e. Yakov's Dinner Adventure and Shoji Tabuchi) so my feeling is that we should get those tickets in advance.  Any advice would be appreciated.



You shouldn't have any problem getting Yahov Dinner tickets at 2 for 1 but you won't find any discount tickets for the Shoji Shows.  You can't order 2 for 1 tickets in advance you have to purchase them in person and then take the voucher to the theater and reserve your seat and date.  We usually buy our tickets when we get there and that was during Thanksgiving week and had no problems.

We are planning to go the end of October into November and think we will try the Acrobats of China 2 for 1 tickets, and maybe Mickey Gilley Show another 2 for 1 tickets and then not sure what else.


----------



## dixie (Oct 8, 2012)

We are in Branson right now! We did the Dogwood Canyon tram today and loved it. Also stopped at Keeter Center at College of the Ozarks for an ice cream cone on the way home.


----------



## DianneL (Oct 9, 2012)

*Great Info*

Hop, thank you for the timely info.  Will definitely plan to get the Shoji tickets in advance and maybe also tickets for Six.  Will chance the others and hope we can get the 2 for 1 price.  Thanks again.


----------



## dixie (Oct 9, 2012)

We saw "Six" today! It was excellent. worth every penny. We are going to the show sampler breakfast tomorrow at Wyndham Meadows. Then to see "Joseph" in the afternoon.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 10, 2012)

I know a few have recommended the Yakov Dinner show... here's a half-price deal from a local deal site...  looks like you can purchase the deal anytime within the next 7 days.

http://ky3.upickem.net/r/3vZMZEV43VB?r=742118


By the way, Yakov is leaving Branson after this year.  It was announced a couple of months ago.  

http://www.news-leader.com/article/...rs-Yakov-Smirnoff-s-saying-goodbye-to-Branson


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 10, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> I know a few have recommended the Yakov Dinner show... here's a half-price deal from a local deal site...  looks like you can purchase the deal anytime within the next 7 days.
> 
> http://ky3.upickem.net/r/3vZMZEV43VB?r=742118
> 
> ...





I read that too about Yakov leaving.  Also Shoji is taking his show on the road because he is scheduled to be in Galveston at the Grand Oprey Theater on December 18 and 19.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 10, 2012)

dixie said:


> We are going to the show sampler breakfast tomorrow at Wyndham Meadows. Then to see "Joseph" in the afternoon.


 
Probably too late, but I got this in my email box today for the Joseph show... $10 off.

http://www.welovespringfield.com/


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 10, 2012)

dixie said:


> We saw "Six" today! It was excellent. worth every penny. We are going to the show sampler breakfast tomorrow at Wyndham Meadows. Then to see "Joseph" in the afternoon.



Quick question. Have been going to Monday night Wine and CheeseTalent Sampler or whatever it is now called for many years..

What is the  program/agenda for  this  breakfast  show?


----------



## dixie (Oct 10, 2012)

Monday night was a dinner. Patrick the activities director and  his wifeTracy, put on an outstanding show. They are so talented and entertaining. It was wonderful.

Wednesday morning at 8:30 there was a breakfast and a show sampler. Several shows came to give a "teaser" to their show.

We saw Joseph this afternoon. It was very good and the set and story were excellent too.


----------



## DianneL (Oct 11, 2012)

*Thanks*

Ace2000, thanks for the link and info about discount tickets to the Yakov Dinner Adventure.  I purchased vouchers for the four of us and will call tomorrow about reservation.  Quite a saving.


----------

